# What do you want to read before the year is out?



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Alright, seeing as we're roughly halfway through 2011, I thought It would be a nice idea to see what books everyone's planning on reading before the year is out. 

I've decided to put this in the BL section even though this includes non-Black Library books, and can include novels that haven't been released this year.

So, here's my list so far. And yeah, it's a lot. I am a fast reader, though.


•	_The Age of Ra_ – James Lovegrove
•	_The Age of Odin_ – James Lovegrove
•	_Shadow’s Edge_ – Brent Weeks
•	_Beyond the Shadows_ – Brent Weeks
•	_The Legend of Adam Caine_ – John Charles Scott
•	_Shade’s Children_ – Garth Nix
•	_Defenders of Ulthan_ – Graham McNeill
•	_Sons of Ellyrion_ – Graham McNeill
•	_Path of the Seer_ – Gav Thorpe
•	_Salvation’s Reach_ – Dan Abnett
•	_Red and Black_ – James Swallow
•	_Sabbat Worlds Anthology_ – Various
•	_The Outcast Dead_ – Graham McNeill
•	_Nocturne_ – Nick Kyme
•	_The Red Duke_ – Chris Wraight
•	_Faith and Fire_ – James Swallow
•	_Hammer and Anvil_ – James Swallow
•	_The Gildar Rift_ – Sarah Cawkwell
•	_The Keeler Image_ – Dan Abnett
•	_Blood of Aenarion_ – William King
•	_Reality 36_ – Guy Haley 
•	_The Departure_ – Neal Asher
•	_Leviathan Wakes_ – James S. Corey 
•	_Heaven’s Shadow_ – David S. Goyer & Michael Cassutt
•	_Hard Spell_ – Justin Gustainis 
•	_Echo City_ – Tim Lebbon 


So far, I've 'read' the following that were originally on my list:


•	_Imperial Glory_ – Richard Williams
•	_The Madness Within_ – Steve Lyons
•	_The Knife of Never Letting Go_ – Patrick Ness




Anyway, now let's hear yours. Also, any comments on the books that already've been released would be nice as well.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Volumes 32+ of _One Piece_, volumes 20+ of _Bleach_, volumes 40+ of_ Naruto _and _Soul Eater_... They're books, no?

If not, then all the Space Marine Battle novels, Gaunt's Ghosts books and 'X of the Space Marines' anthologies.


----------



## Emperor0 (May 23, 2011)

Game of Thrones- George RR Martin, only started this as well
Blood Reaver -ADB
The Outcast Dead- Graham McNeill
Nocturne- Nick Kyme
Halo Cryptum- Greg Bear
Clash of Kings- George RR Martin, the sequel to Game of Thrones


Can't think of anything else at the moment 

On a side note Bane of Kings, I've read the Night Angel trilogy of Brent Weeks they are great reads!.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blood of Aenarion, and Nagash 3. Tbh, I pick up stuff wherever, nothing that really catches my eye otherwise.

Now I've got an E-Reader, maybe get Sigmar 1, 2, 3 again, and look to the Time of Legends Series 4 and possibly 5 and 6 later on.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

jus finished game of thrones so as many of a song of fire and ice as i can get through!

any and all horus heresy that have yet to come out

if i can afford it the remaining 7 sandman graphic novels


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's my summer reading pile. A few rereads, but mostly much-needed first times through. It's shameful that I haven't read some of these classics...

*Fiction:*
- _The Stranger_, by Albert Camus
- _The Tomb, and Other Tales_, by H. P. Lovecraft
- _The Lurker at the Threshold_, by H. P. Lovecraft
- _The Case of Charles Dexter Ward_, by H. P. Lovecraft
- _Writers of the Future (VI)_, edited by Algis Budrys
- _Writers of the Future (VII)_, edited by Algis Budrys
- _Writers of the Future (VIII)_, edited by Algis Budrys
- _Shardik_, by Richard Adams
- _The Transmogrification of Timothy Archer_, by Phillip K. Dick
- _The Minority Report, and Other Classic Stories_, by Phillip K. Dick (awesome movie, so I might as well read the short story)
- _Children of Men_, by P. D. James (another awesome movie)
- _Nightfall_, by Isaac Asimov & Robert Silverberg
- _Fierce Invalids Home From Hot Climates_, by Tom Robbins
- _The Wild_, by David Zindell (a continuation of the epic _Neverness_ and the more lackluster _The Broken God_--still, the 2nd part of A Requiem for **** Sapiens, so I'm still looking forward to it)
- _Lord Foul's Bane_, by Stephen R. Donaldson
- _At the Earth's Core_, by Edgar Rice Burroughs (I probably have these out of order, but I'll do research before I start. And what's not to like about them: a "Journey to the Center of the Earth" Verne-esque plot written by the author of Tarzan!)
- _Tarzan at the Earth's Core_, by Edgar Rice Burroughs
- _Land of Terror_, by Edgar Rice Burroughs
- _Back to the Stone Age_, by Edgar Rice Burroughs
- _Pellucidar_, by Edgar Rice Burroughs
- _Tanar of Pellucidar_, by Edgar Rice Burroughs
- _Savage Pellucidar_, by Edgar Rice Burroughs
- _The Vintage Bradbury_, by Ray Bradbury
- _The Illustrated Man_, by Ray Bradbury
- _The Machineries of Joy_, by Ray Bradbury
- _Something Wicked This Way Comes_, by Ray Bradbury
- _From the Dust Returned_, by Ray Bradbury
- _The World Treasury of Science Fiction_, edited by David G. Hartwell

Nonfiction:
- _Walden_, by Henry David Thoreau
- _Out of Control_, by Kevin Kelly


----------



## darkbubba (Apr 20, 2011)

Let's see: all of the Space Marine Battle series; Gray Knights Omnibus; Nocturne; Victory of the Space Marines ; Heroes of the Space Marines, The collected works of Edgar Allen Poe and Starship Troopers again. Oops! I forgot the last three books in the Ultramarines series.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Goals: Every single 40k book that's currently in print & purchasable. (including the POD ones too)

My wallet doesn't like this idea, but it has no say in the matter.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Nocturne, Space marine battles novels that come this year, next HH novel, few books from Masters of Rome series by Colleen McCullough I haven't read,Lies of Lock Lamora by Scott Lynch,Wise man' fear by Patrick Rothfus, new A song of ice and fire book,A Dance with dragons(and to reread second, third and fourth of the series). Some new series, like Prince of nothing,maybe.


----------



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

I'd definitely recommend the legend of adam caine bane, but then im supremely biased, lol!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Simply, this.

_A Clash of Kings (of which I am currently reading)
A Storm of Swords: Steel and Snow
A Storm of Swords: Blood and Gold
A Feast for Crows
A Dance with Dragons_

maybe...

... start the Star Wars novels. I guess it depends how far I wish to fall down the geek-chasm.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

How to Warhammer for Dummies.


----------

